# Always Feel Rushed - Help



## MrNiceGuy (Sep 24, 2010)

So ive noticed I always feel rushed all the time. When im paying for something at a store I always have my money out. (this happened today) but when its like say 10.19 and i know I have 19 cents im digging through my wallet and getting coins and I instantly feel rushed and im just frantically rushing like I have a time limit and I apologize for wasting the persons time like they are going to do something else but they are right there where the belong, at work. 

In my home I feel rushed too. I try to multitask all the time. Like for example. If im hungry and I want to use my laptop and watch tv I would examine the time frame. It takes like a minute for my laptop to go to login screen.

So I would turn it on and make a sandwich and while making a sandwich I know I need mayo and honey mustard. So I would open my fridge really wide and take all the ingredients out and I know that it takes like 30 seconds for my fridge to close because of the heavy doors. So I would rush like insanely rush like I was going to be late for something when I have the whole day to myself. Then hopefully I would finish in time to put all the mayo and mustard and meat in the fridge before the door closes.

By this time my laptop is still loading so I would rush to sit down turn on the tv, the sound system and tv cable box. By this time my laptop would be on the login screen so I would login and it takes another minute to load all the settings. So I would rush to eat frantically and put my dishes in the sink and finally rush to wash them and my laptop would be on tv would be on and I would go on the computer, look something up for a few seconds and turn it off. Then watch tv. 

All this happens in about 3 minutes or so. This is just one of many examples. It happens at work or when im with my friends. I just feel rushed all the time and I have no idea why. 

Does anyone have a clue why.
Is this just one part of my social anxiety or is it something else?

I also shake my leg constantly or I would tap my fingers like im impatient.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I can only recommend reading eclhart tolle. He can explain it far better than me. Basically you need to make peace with the present moment, make peace with yourself.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

MrNiceGuy said:


> So ive noticed I always feel rushed all the time. When im paying for something at a store I always have my money out. (this happened today) but when its like say 10.19 and i know I have 19 cents im digging through my wallet and getting coins and I instantly feel rushed and im just frantically rushing like I have a time limit and I apologize for wasting the persons time like they are going to do something else but they are right there where the belong, at work.


I know exactly what you mean. Sometimes I even make a "mental count" of tasks I have to do so I can know what I need to finish so I can free my mind and I'm rushing through these tasks so I get to the "rest" part. The worse is at work and the drive-thru coffee/fast-food places where I'm almost panicking to find the correct change to get it ready before I reach the pay window. I think, I do it, so I make things easier for customers/patients at work or workers at the drive thru.

It's as if I don't want them to have a difficult time with me so they will get upset/angry at me. I think some of my anxiety stems from this. I want to make everything very easy/convenient for people around me when dealing with me because I don't want to upset them. But in the process I put too much pressure on myself and become a push-over and I hate being around people because I find them overwhelming for that reason: it takes tons of effort/work to constantly please them and make them happy. Especially when I know that I'm not good at something. I think this is one of the reasons I try to avoid people even ones I kind of like. The fact that I'm very content with my own thoughts, so I really don't need people all that much, only makes the avoidance even more pronounced. People are just way too much effort.

And yes, I'm terrible in multi-tasking also (especially if it involves verbal stuff). I think it's because I have a very poor verbal working memory.

Edit: I don't think it has anything to do with SAD (maybe GAD?) because I also rush to do other chores/tasks at home. It's as if I want to get rid of the pain/worry from my mind so I can feel finished.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

I've got the same issue. Like, I need to get to the next place really quick no matter what and I can't just take my time and get there when I get there. If I'm stopping home after work I usually RUSH around the house trying to get my stuff in order and then get on the road right away. Not sure why it matters, rush hour is a mess everyday no matter what time I leave.


----------



## Sar4 (May 6, 2011)

FairleighCalm said:


> I can only recommend reading eclhart tolle. He can explain it far better than me. Basically you need to make peace with the present moment, make peace with yourself.


Good advice


----------



## addcolin (Jul 3, 2011)

The worse is at work and the drive-thru coffee/fast-food places where I'm almost panicking to find the correct change to get it ready before I reach the pay window. I think, I do it, so I make things easier for customers/patients at work or workers at the drive thru. 

It's as if I don't want them to have a difficult time with me so they will get upset/angry at me. I think some of my anxiety stems from this. I want to make everything very easy/convenient for people around me when dealing with me because I don't want to upset them. But in the process I put too much pressure on myself and become a push-over and I hate being around people because I find them overwhelming for that reason: it takes tons of effort/work to constantly please them and make them happy. Especially when I know that I'm not good at something. I think this is one of the reasons I try to avoid people even ones I kind of like. The fact that I'm very content with my own thoughts, so I really don't need people all that much, only makes the avoidance even more pronounced. People are just way too much effort.

Could not have said it any better!


----------

